# Tips needed from Versa gurus!



## Berserker78 (Apr 2, 2017)

Hi, my friend has an 09 1.6 that needs a new AC compressor. Ill be installing it Monday. The system has been cleared of freon already by the shop. I cant find any info online about changing the compressor. Any tips, links, or anything I need to know before driving an hour to do this would be greatly appreciated. Even socket sizes would be a big help. 
Also, is there a way to bypass the AC? I read about someone who said to put an idler pulley in place of the compressor but didnt say wether or not any further modifications needed to be made to make it work.

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

This should contain everything you need to know. 

https://ownersmanuals2.com/nissan/versa-2009-repair-manual-manual-air-conditioner-section-mtc-39585

Good luck with the repair


----------

